# Anyone here from Spain?



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello 
After the passing away of my beloved Popcorn and nursing Wedgie (his brother and cage mate) back to health, I managed to convince my mother to keep him, which is the only good piece of news. But I know he will need a friend and I'm wondering if anyone from Spain can help me out here.
I really don't want to get him a baby friend from a pet store 
He is only seven weeks old and I am scared to find him a much older partner.


----------



## silversomali7 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm from Holland. Have you tried to search for a spanish rat forum? Or maybe just type something like "rattery spain", but in spanish


----------

